# Bombogenesis



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2018)

So it's my first winter in New England and I'm living on a sailboat. I'm iced in (saltwater) by about 4" and expecting a blizzard with ~75 mph winds tomorrow. Mast is still up but boom is down...1 bowline, 2 stern lines and 2 spring lines...3 fenders. Likely set another couple spring lines to other side (starboard) in the am along with adding a couple more fenders. 

Aside from the proverbial bend over and kiss your ass goodbye, any helpful ideas?


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 3, 2018)

abandon ship... jokes aside welcome to new england, fun place we live in..


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 3, 2018)

It's been nice knowing you? But in all seriousness anyplace you can stay inland a bit?


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 3, 2018)

I've enjoyed your posts.

Have you seen All Is Lost starring Robert Redford?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks, bailing out is a definite possibility but I'm hoping to be able to ride out the storm. Hate to lose my boat in my first nor'easter. Thinking it may be scarier in a hotel not knowing what's happening...

Not a big movie fan though I like RR...don't care too much for the title..


----------



## brianh (Jan 3, 2018)

Better to maybe lose the boat while staying in a warm hotel rather than lose the boat AND you. Land ho, matey.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 3, 2018)

You're crazy...that is all.


----------



## RonB (Jan 3, 2018)

Just take your good knives with you...


----------



## Anton (Jan 3, 2018)

uffff - that blows, sorry to hear. I would secure the **** out of it and go inland, not much you can do after.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello from Boston. I was only worried about loosing heat and electricity. Good luck.


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2018)

Quick, to the post office. No sense in getting salt water on those carbons you favor. Still have my addy?


----------



## tkern (Jan 3, 2018)

I got a spare room. You're welcome anytime.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds like an adventure. Be safe


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2018)

tkern said:


> I got a spare room. You're welcome anytime.



Thanks man, but think I'm going to try to ride it out here. BTW, found some of those super hot chiles I was talking about and as long as the boat stays afloat I'll drop some off very soon.


----------



## tkern (Jan 4, 2018)

Awesome. Look forward to both the chilis and a drink to catch up.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 4, 2018)

How you holding up?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 4, 2018)

Fine, thanks! Spent most of the afternoon in my car...I'm gonna have to get a bigger boat for this ****. I'll use the excuse that my dog wouldn't get on the boat during the worst of it but I was pretty comfortable there myself. Had 2 fender lines snap and my neighbor was kind enough to fetch them from the drink...and loan me an extra. 

Still very windy here and we got more snow than was called for...back on the boat chilling now and just hoping we don't lose power.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## chinacats (Jan 4, 2018)

Yikes! That much ice would sink my little boat.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

I sure hope not Jim.


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2018)

Jim, I hope you are safe.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

Matus said:


> Jim, I hope you are safe.



Thank you Matus! Yes, I wound up getting a nice nights sleep once the wind changed directions...took me from being tossed about to a nice steady rocking. I visited a neighbor's boat which is much larger than mine and the difference was amazing. Once I become a bit more proficient at sailing I'll wind up in a bigger boat...for now it would be a bit much for me to handle.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 5, 2018)

I had no idea youre living on a boat now, much less in the Northeast.... in WINTER!!! I always thought you lived in NC.... but maybe Im confusing you with someone else lok


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

I moved to New England for 2 reasons...the heat in NC sucked the life out of me in the summer and I enjoy winter sports. Once here I realized I could live on a sailboat which blew my mind. Maybe not the smartest way to spend my first winter here but figure go big or go home Wasn't expecting a record breaking cold winter or my plans may have been different.


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2018)

How does one go about living on a boat? I mean how does that thst work with your job, etc.? This must sound like a super dumb question, but it comes from someone who grew up in the Central Europe and never spent on a boat more than a few hours (though enjoying it)


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 5, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I moved to New England for 2 reasons...the heat in NC sucked the life out of me in the summer and I enjoy winter sports. Once here I realized I could live on a sailboat which blew my mind. Maybe not the smartest way to spend my first winter here but figure go big or go home Wasn't expecting a record breaking cold winter or my plans may have been different.



Man, that sounds awesome! While I enjoyed the Outer Banks, I LOVE New England. Lived in CT for 4 years. Thats probably the least New Englandish of all states, but still.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

Matus, that's a good question as I'm still figuring that out myself My boat is docked in a marina and inside I have access to toilet/hot showers/laundry as well as parking for my car. On the boat I have a small galley for cooking (sink, gas burner, mini-oven, tea kettle and Nespresso machine. Boat has a gray water tank for head/sink that you have pumped out when full. I also have some indoor storage...it's very much about being a minimalist which is something I'm still working on learning. That said, you do figure out rather quickly what your priorities are when you have such limited space. So far I really like it. Come spring I will have a truly "mobile" home:doublethumbsup:

Should add that I have a pharmacy, 2 grocery stores, numerous restaurants and a park that are all a short walk away. And most importantly I have my morning coffee on the water with a view across Casco Bay to the skyline of Portland. The community is small but very friendly.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

alterwisser said:


> Man, that sounds awesome! While I enjoyed the Outer Banks, I LOVE New England. Lived in CT for 4 years. Thats probably the least New Englandish of all states, but still.



Connecticut is beautiful but when traveling South I don't consider it to be New England. When traveling North I consider it to be pure New England. As to the outer banks that was very much a treasure of NC.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

Over the last 10 yrs or so I've considered moving to Maine for the inexpensive property mostly. In that same time I've come to hate winter more and more so I'm sort of not looking at Maine too much anymore. BTW, I'm a Masshole and proud of it!


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Over the last 10 yrs or so I've considered moving to Maine for the inexpensive property mostly. In that same time I've come to hate winter more and more so I'm sort of not looking at Maine too much anymore. BTW, I'm a Masshole and proud of it!



Massholes represent !


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 5, 2018)

Soooo..... as a minimalist .... does that mean you kept one Gyuto and one Parer and got rid of the rest of your knives????


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

On boat I have 2 gyutos and one cleaver...I use a pocket knife when I need a paper

That's about as minimal as I can get...

Likely have to start oiling my carbons this summer but they seem fine this time of year.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Over the last 10 yrs or so I've considered moving to Maine for the inexpensive property mostly. In that same time I've come to hate winter more and more so I'm sort of not looking at Maine too much anymore. BTW, I'm a Masshole and proud of it!



That's great! I had never heard the term before I moved here and now it's become part of my vocabulary.

What's this cold thing you speak of? Actually it's quite a bit colder than NC but probably not much colder than PA right?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

chinacats said:


> That's great! I had never heard the term before I moved here and now it's become part of my vocabulary.
> 
> What's this cold thing you speak of? Actually it's quite a bit colder than NC but probably not much colder than PA right?




All other NE states refer to us as Massholes and we wear it like a badge of honor! :doublethumbsup:










Yeah it's cold cold COLD here right now, I'm hating it. The snow shoveling part I hate more though. :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

But MA isn't what it used to be, I could never live there today.


----------



## Matus (Jan 5, 2018)

That sounds really cool ... and so distant from what I could imagine with a wife and 2 small kids  Have fun out there!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

It's funny but when someone cuts me off in traffic I know before I even look at their plate they're from MA. As to politics I think Maine is much more interesting. The left (looking in the mirror) is every bit as far left as Mass but balanced almost equally by a hard right leaning Libertarian movement. Makes for entertaining form of government that keeps people engaged. You might like it here Dave?


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 5, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I moved to New England for 2 reasons...the heat in NC sucked the life out of me in the summer and I enjoy winter sports. Once here I realized I could live on a sailboat which blew my mind. Maybe not the smartest way to spend my first winter here but figure go big or go home Wasn't expecting a record breaking cold winter or my plans may have been different.


As an old boss would have told me "Baptism by fire, the only way to do it"


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

Matus said:


> That sounds really cool ... and so distant from what I could imagine with a wife and 2 small kids  Have fun out there!



Yes, it seems really cool so far but much less of a problem with just me and a dog 

There are plenty of people who do this with little people but likely not so many here in Maine due to the extreme temperatures.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

malexthekid said:


> As an old boss would have told me "Baptism by fire, the only way to do it"



I totally agree! As Nike says, just do it!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

chinacats said:


> It's funny but when someone cuts me off in traffic I know before I even look at their plate they're from MA.



Hahahaha, yeah Mass drivers are a whole other breed aren't they?!? 

BTW, have you seen this?










chinacats said:


> As to politics I think Maine is much more interesting. The left (looking in the mirror) is every bit as far left as Mass but balanced almost equally by a hard right leaning Libertarian movement. Makes for entertaining form of government that keeps people engaged. You might like it here Dave?



That sounds like something I'd be OK with.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Over the last 10 yrs or so I've considered moving to Maine for the inexpensive property mostly. In that same time I've come to hate winter more and more so I'm sort of not looking at Maine too much anymore. BTW, I'm a Masshole and proud of it!




Ok Dave, I am new here so maybe there is a backstory I dont know. Your profile info says PA, but you are a fellow masshole. I am always curious to see locals with overlapping hobbies/professions. I am born and raised just west of Boston.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

Bensbites said:


> Ok Dave, I am new here so maybe there is a backstory I dont know. Your profile info says PA, but you are a fellow masshole. I am always curious to see locals with overlapping hobbies/professions. I am born and raised just west of Boston.




I left MA at 17 to go into the USAF. That took me a round a bit ending up in NM where I met my wife (who is from Philly) that was vacationing with her sister who is married to a guy that I worked with. Follow? 

I returned to MA after the AF was through with me, or rather I was through with them, but after a couple of dozen trips back and forth to Philly I got a job in South Jersey where I worked for 10yrs. New Jersey, now there's a place you don't want to live! 

After NJ we moved to MA for a bit but then came back down to PA but moved out west of Philly and after 6 yrs moved out even further into Amish country (stickville) where we live currently. 

I'm still a Masshole at heart though, it's just that now I prefer the freedom that this state provides. If we could drop Philly, Pittsburgh, and Harrisburg it'll be all that much better. 



PS - I was raised on the South Shore, Abington to be exact.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

:threadjacked: .... Didn't mean to!


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 5, 2018)

Sure you didn't &#128514;


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> . New Jersey, now there's a place you don't want to live!



Whats wrong with NJ????

Besides the property prices. Property taxes. The governor. The swamps. The contaminated water.... besides those? [emoji6]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

alterwisser said:


> Whats wrong with NJ????
> 
> Besides the property prices. Property taxes. The governor. The swamps. The contaminated water.... besides those? [emoji6]




That's a good start.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

malexthekid said:


> Sure you didn't &#62978;




Well that's a Masshole for ya!


----------



## tkern (Jan 6, 2018)

Jim, I'm going to put a beacon on my roof to signal you.
As for moving to Portland; it's been great up here. Sure it's cold but compared with NY, Boston, and DC its a more enjoyable life. And yes, wind-chill walking to work tomorrow is supposed to be -40


----------



## chinacats (Jan 6, 2018)

tkern said:


> Jim, I'm going to put a beacon on my roof to signal you.
> As for moving to Portland; it's been great up here. Sure it's cold but compared with NY, Boston, and DC its a more enjoyable life. And yes, wind-chill walking to work tomorrow is supposed to be -40



I'm going to get up real soon... I've been spending too much time on the boat and not getting out enough. But yes, Portland is so cool that I'll put up with the weather...i'm totally hooked. Is funny that my first winter is starting out like an ass kicker

Wind chill right now is pretty sick... nor sure what it is but i was scrambling to get back inside after a short walk with the dog.


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2018)

-40, yet people wonder why i left that state many years ago


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 6, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> But MA isn't what it used to be, I could never live there today.



There is still a few good ones here! ( well..kinda..)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 8, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Over the last 10 yrs or so I've considered moving to Maine for the inexpensive property mostly. In that same time I've come to hate winter more and more so I'm sort of not looking at Maine too much anymore. BTW, I'm a Masshole and proud of it!



A South Shore Masshole at that


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here is a book that may make you feel warm and cozy https://www.amazon.com/dp/076790446X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It is a great book!


----------

